# Dension iPod Ice>link MFD Navi INSTALL PICS



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

I purchased the Icelnink on ebay for only 100.00 (they sell it at Best buy for over 200.00!!!) I decided since my girlfriend had given me a color ipod it was a must to have it in the car. The only downside is I had to disconect the center armrest oem 6-disk cd changer. But with 15,000 songs on my ipod I dont think ill be needing CD's any time soon..hehehhe 
The iPod is controlled via the buttons on the Navi radio. Also, I ordered the KUDA ipod mount in black to make a nice contrast against the other black/tan parts of the car. 
Feel free to shot any Q's at me.. 
Here the pic. Sorry the car is filthy cause I have not washed it in 2 months (i know i know.... )


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Dension iPod Ice>link MFD Navi INSTALL PICS (quailallstar)*

nice install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone know a way to do this and keep the CD changer functional?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Dension iPod Ice>link MFD Navi INSTALL PICS (variable26)*

I havent heard of a way. Would be cool though.


----------



## variable26 (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Dension iPod Ice>link MFD Navi INSTALL PICS (quailallstar)*

there should be a way if someone made a toggle switch on the cd changer harness... i wish there was one... maybe i gotta learn some wiring skills.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

yeah that would be awesome..but I already sold my 6 disk cd changer... lol


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Dension iPod Ice>link MFD Navi INSTALL PICS (variable26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *variable26* »_there should be a way if someone made a toggle switch on the cd changer harness... i wish there was one... maybe i gotta learn some wiring skills.









I figured it out...
there might be a plug and play y harness commign out, keep your eyes peeled..


----------

